# Best price for online Frontline Plus?



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok everyone, with the tick season winding up in my area, I'm looking to save some money so need everyone's favorite sites for Frontline. 

So far http://www.wag-n-trainllc.com/flea-amp-tick-prevention.html

3 month supplies:

Frontline Plus:
0-22 lbs (orange box) - $29.99
23-44 lbs (blue box) - $33.99
45-88 lbs (purple box) - $35.99

It's FDA approved (there's some non-FDA approved Frontline going around apparently). Those are their regular prices. Always free shipping.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow, those prices don't seem to bad for a 3 months supply. I will keep an eye on this post.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.petshed.com/products/category338.asp 

$31.95 for 45-88# (3 months)
$53.95 for 45-88# (6 months)

also to save money, i buy the 89-132# and measure out the 2.68 ml with a syrings from the 4.02 ml that comes in one dosage. this gives me 9 months worth and i pay for 6 months. i then use the syringe to apply it.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO http://www.petshed.com/products/category338.asp
> 
> $31.95 for 45-88# (3 months)
> $53.95 for 45-88# (6 months)
> ...


thanks for the link,i just ordered 6 months of the 45-88,and 6 months of the 89-132. just a little over $100.00.


----------



## JakeN (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't know if this site is legit but I got it from http://www.slickdeals.net I haven't order from this website so if anybody want to try and give us some feedback.

http://www.petsuppliesnet.com/shop.htm


----------



## JakeN (Jun 18, 2006)

Here is the slickdeals link so you guys can read up on the info

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=259003


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

you may also want to price compare at entirelypets.com

I have found things alot less pricey there, and free shipping over $100


----------

